# Test E, Mast E, Tren E... E much?



## DGettin (Aug 17, 2011)

Lookin at these for my next cycle...  The reason I'm wanting to go with enanthate on all is because injecting every 3 or 4 days will be hard enough, let alone every or every other.  I don't mind pinning at all, it's actually because I live in a man camp for work.  Anyways, I've never used Test E, only test blends before.  This may be a dumb question, but is that too much enanthate at once???  Would it be better to use a blend even if I can only pin every several days?  Also I'm 6'2" 205ish right now @ about 12-13% bf.  I have used Tren E before at a small dose of 200mg per week.  I'm thinking 700mg's per week Test, 300mg's Mast per week and 300mg's Tren per week, 2 shots a week.  Any opinions on an oral to kick start with being that I'm using all long esters?  Just tryin to drop a little fat while building some lean mass.  Opinions much appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 18, 2011)

DGettin said:


> Lookin at these for my next cycle... The reason I'm wanting to go with enanthate on all is because injecting every 3 or 4 days will be hard enough, let alone every or every other. I don't mind pinning at all, it's actually because I live in a man camp for work. Anyways, I've never used Test E, only test blends before. This may be a dumb question, but is that too much enanthate at once??? Would it be better to use a blend even if I can only pin every several days? Also I'm 6'2" 205ish right now @ about 12-13% bf. I have used Tren E before at a small dose of 200mg per week. I'm thinking 700mg's per week Test, 300mg's Mast per week and 300mg's Tren per week, 2 shots a week. Any opinions on an oral to kick start with being that I'm using all long esters? Just tryin to drop a little fat while building some lean mass. Opinions much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 
1.3g to start a cut?  That's a bit much.


----------



## DGettin (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't mind adding size, I just wanna keep the body fat and water down as much as I can while doing it.  I was thinking about cutting back on the test some, but what's wrong with the original doses?  Just wondering.  I've never used Mast before, Tren once and probably 8 or 9 cycles with Test over the past 8 years or so.  What about one shot every four days of 250mg Test E, 150mg Mast E and 150mg Tren E?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesn't sound like you're trying to cut. More like a lean bulk. If you do one thing, don't run a blend.


----------



## DGettin (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok thanks, ya I'll just stick with Enanthate then.  And yup, I'm going for more of a lean bulk.  Also I've read lots of reviews on Tren Ace and Mast Prop together and seems to be a pretty awesome combo, would it be about just as good using the Enanthate ester on both?  Thanks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Only problem with that is the added ester weight causes less free hormone so you have to up the dosages a little bit.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally I liked test prop 150mg, tren ace 50mg, and mast prop 50mg...ED


----------



## DGettin (Aug 18, 2011)

Up the doses on which, all of them?  Also wasn't CT saying that the doses I first posted were a bit much, or I guess that was just because he thought I only wanted to cut...  And Pittsburgh, I'd totally go for that if I were able to inject ed.


----------

